# Inktober?



## scerys (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone on here doing Inktober? I'm a little behind but I'm starting today and I always love to share it wherever possible and see what other people have done for the same prompt


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 3, 2017)

nope.
didn't know it existed.
sounds like a great fit for WFers though.
maybe i can do a streamlined something for 2018.
thanks for letting phoaks know.


----------



## C.Gholy (Oct 20, 2017)

One of my friends is doing it and her work is really exceptional.


----------

